# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Mehmet Ali Pasha: Themeluesi i shtetit të Egjiptit modern

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Shekulli i 19 per mua eshte nje nga shekujt me te rendesishem te Historise Shqiptare. Eshte shekulli ne te cilin Shqiptaret do ken ber emer ne tere boten. Eshte shekulli i Rilindjes Kombetare dhe shekulli qe bota do flasi per dy Shqiptar te medhenj, per Ali Pasha Tepelenen dhe Muhamed Aliun. Qe te dy keta ishin pashallar qe munden te ngrin krye mbi fuqine me te madhe qe sundonte ne kete kohe Ballkanin dhe Lindjen e Mesme. Keta te dy jo vetem qe ngriten krye por munden te mposhtin forcat turke ne shume luftera si dhe te ndeshen me dy superfuqite me te medha te asaj kohe, qe ishin Franca dhe Britania e Madhe.

Mehmet Aliu, sic thirrej nga Turqit, lindi nga nje familje shqiptare qλ ishte e vendosur ne Greqine e Veriut ne vitin 1769. Mehmeti lindi ne nje kohe kur ushtria turke udheheqej nga Shqiptar te shquar, sic ishin familja nga Shqiperia e Mesme e Kyperlykve, dhe ai vet me aftesine qe e dallonte do behet nje nga emrat me te shquar te ushtrise osmane. Ne vitin 1805 do njihet si pasha i Egjyptit nga Sulltani. Por Muhamedi ishte teper i afte per te qene vasal i Sulltanit, keshtu nuk vonoi te ndahet njeher e pergjithmone nga ai. Vec kesaj ai mundi ti shkepus Sulltanit Sirine dhe Sudanin duke e kthyer pashallekun e vet ne nje mbreteri te vertet. Biles ne fund te vieteve 1830 ai do i hapi lufte Sulltanit dhe i biri i tij legjendari Ibrahimi do arij deri jashte mureve te Stambollit.
Sot Muhamed Aliu quhet nga historianet si themeluesi i shtetit modern egjyptian. Pasardhesit e tij e qeverisen Egjyptin deri ne vitin 1952, vit ne te cilin Socialistet do hedhin poshte mbreterine.
Muhamed Aliu eshte padyshim figura me e shquar shqiptare ne bote por nga ana tjeter figura me panjohur per ne Shqiptaret. E verteta eshte se Muhamed Aliu, ne kundershtim me Ali Pashain, nuk beri gje per Shqiperine, biles njihet si dhe nga shtypesit me te medhenj te kryengritjeve arvanitase ne Greqi. Por ne shtetin e tij Shqiptaret ishin ata qe qeverisnin, ne nje kohe qe Egypti ishte bere qender ekonomike e Mesdheut ne saj te prijesit Shqiptar sigurisht. Shqiptaret ne shtetin e M.Aliut ishin ber si nje klase aristokrate mbi Turqit, Arabet e popullsite e tjera te vendit. Gjithashtu pasardhesit e Muhamedit nuk e harruan kurre prejardhjen e tyre shqiptare kete gje e treguan edhe me mikpritjen qe i ruajten Ahmet Zogut kur u largua nga Shqiperia.
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

Mehmet Ali: Albanian Founder of Modern Egypt

Mehmet Ali (1769-1849) established a dynasty in Egypt which endured for over a century. He was born of Albanian parentage in Cavalla, a small Macedonian seaport. This Albanian soldier of fortune led an Albanian contingent accompanying a Turkish expedition in 1798 to expel Napolean Bonaparte's troops from Egypt, then a Turkish province. After the French withdrawal in 1801, prolonged factional struggle led Cairo to ask this Albanian adventurer to serve as governor of Egypt, and Constantinople confirmed the appointment in 1804. 

Mehmet Ali improved Egyptian manufacturing and commerce. He built a canal between Alexandria and the Nile. For his military successes against the Greek rebellion of 1821, Mehmet Ali expected to acquire the Peleponnesus as a reward. But the combined navies of Great Britain, France and Russia destroyed his fleet at the battle of Navarino in 1827, virtually assuring the freedom of Greece. In 1839 he even rebelled against the Ottoman empire and might have captured Constantinople itself (1840) but for the intervention of Britain, France and Russia.

Thereafter, Mehmet Ali occupied himself with the development of Egypt as a modern state. He built the first dam across the Nile for irrigation purposes. He introduced the cultivation of hemp and cotton for which Egypt became famous. He built textile and steel mills. He had a high regard for the civilization of Europe and invited European educators to teach in a network of institutes, sending his best students abroad for higher study. His military skills were equaled by his governing skills. The new constitution of Egypt was his creation, as were the new army and navy, the tax system, the systemization of imports and exports, health legislation, schools, colleges, and publishing houses,

Mehmet Ali was far ahead of his countrymen, while his moral character, enlightened mind and distinguished ability qualified him for the title Founder of Modern Egypt. Because of his Albanian origin, Albanians were regarded with special favor in Egypt and welcomed as immigrants. Mehmet Ali was surely among the great men of his epoch.

An equally enlightened grandson, Ismail Pasha, improved the adminstration, the courts, the post office system and public works, notably the railways, telegraph nework, ligjhthouses, breakwaters and harbors. He also suppressed human slavery, and he completed the 92-mile Suez Canal joining the Mediterranean with the Red Sea in 1869.

All in all, the Mehmet Ali dynasty inroduced a new era to Egypt lasting from 1805 to 1952. The last king of Egypt, Farouk I, was reportedly of Albanian blood, which might explain the cordial welcome he extended to the exiled Albanian King Zog in 1939. (Farouk's) reign extended from 1936 until his abdication in 1952. That year marked the close of this famous Albanian dynasty.

----------


## Kryeplaku

..........

----------


## Kryeplaku

foto tjeter.....

----------


## Kryeplaku

Dinastia shqiptare qe udhehoqi per 150 vjet me rradhe Egjyptin :

----------


## Kryeplaku

Dy ushtarake te Muhamedit, reth stemes, mbi te cilet dallohet qarte veshja shqiptare:

----------


## Kryeplaku

Koha e udheheqjes se prijesit Shqiptar do ngelet ne Historine e Egjyptit si periudhe e rilindjes dhe e ndertimeve. Ne vend do ndertohen nje ser shkollash teknike, universitetesh, urash, tempujve etj.

Me poshte kam vendosur foton e tempullit mbreteror:

----------


## theodora*

Po po sa "llafazan'' qe qenke ti!
Po si nuk perto qe t'i shkruash gjith ato?!
Une nje kam te te them:"mjarr ajo qe eshte me ty.Do tja kesh bere koken dhelle.-".  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zebbi

Cfare s'kane bere shqiptaret per te tjeret. Jet e mot hall te xhamise e harrem te shtepise kemi qene.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Muhamed Aliu - Shqiptari që themeloj mbretërinë e Egjyptit  *  

Përgëzime për temën e bukur  :buzeqeshje: 

PrInCiPiEl

----------


## FLOWER

mjaft interesante te mesosh dicka te tille. faleminderit!

----------


## Kleitus

Eh mer kryeplak.
Presidenti pare Grek ka qene Cam, presidenti i pare Romun ka qene arberesh, nje nga kryeministrat e pare Italian ka qene Arberesh, nje nga batalionet me ne ze te Napoleon Bonapartit ka qene Shqiptare.

E ka thene Naimi se cfare jemi ne gjendje te bejme per te tjeret. Per veten tone, as edhe nje gje.

----------


## Kleitus

Mos harro dhe ataturkun ketu e sa te tjere qe mund te kem harruar.

----------


## Irfan

pershendetje....
e njihini ataturkun ju z.KLeitus....?

Shqipetaret te zote per te huaj e per vete te pa afte per ta udhehequr nje shtet shqipetare.....

----------


## [xeni]

> Mos harro dhe ataturkun ketu e sa te tjere qe mund te kem harruar.



A mos do te thush qe Ataturku ka qene shqiptar?

----------


## Kleitus

Qemal Mustafai (Ataturku) ka qene nga Prizerine(e jema) dhe i jati nga Manastiri. Tjeter gje se si na tradhetoi ne, un po them nga ishte. Nese nuk e dinit, mesojeni dhe dicka te re qe mos shkelni dhe ju ne hapat e Qemalit, e nese vendosni te shkelni, uroj qe gjeneratat qe do pasojne te bejne po te njejtat pyetje "ne habi" e nen trysni qe po me beni dhe ju mua.

----------


## [xeni]

> Qemal Mustafai (Ataturku) ka qene nga Prizerine(e jema) dhe i jati nga Manastiri. Tjeter gje se si na tradhetoi ne, un po them nga ishte. Nese nuk e dinit, mesojeni dhe dicka te re qe mos shkelni dhe ju ne hapat e Qemalit, e nese vendosni te shkelni, uroj qe gjeneratat qe do pasojne te bejne po te njejtat pyetje "ne habi" e nen trysni qe po me beni dhe ju mua.



E dime qe ka mendime ne lidhje me kete por nuk kam hasur ndonje shkrim ne te cilin te vertetohen keto hipoteza. Nese je aq i sigurte do beje mire te na referoje diku dhe te os flisje me thashetheme. Sa per dijeni te them se ka mendime se eshte çifut, ermenas etj.

----------


## bUster

Muhamed Ali

I vetmi shqiptar qe ka udhehequr beteja kunder Napoleonit dhe Perandorise Britanike dhe ka fituar.  

Personalitet

Figure

Njesh

VIP

----------


## Dito

Pershendetje:

Shoh qe kemi njerez te shquar, dhe per kete me vjen mire. Por a eshte e vertete gjithcka thuhet mbi keto histori?!!!. Te kemi pasur vertet kaq njerez te ndritur dhe mos permendemi ne asnje nga historianet me te mire boterore ne librat e tyre mbi egjyptin apo perandorite e tjera te hershme ku shqiptaret kane dominuar? Mbase une jam disi tip skeptik por logjika kerkon nje arsyetim mbi cdo fakt dhe ndodhi. Gjithsesi do desha argument dhe jo fjale per te kenaqur egon tone nacionaliste, gati te gjithe presidentet amerikane na kane dale me preardhje shqiptare dhe kjo me ben te qesh :buzeqeshje: .
Gjithsesi gjithcka ndodh dhe nuk mohoj asnje nga theniet tuaja, pervec faktit kur sjane te mbeshtetura mbi fakte apo argumente serioze.


Ah harrova edhe drejtorin e cias ate te me parshmin *Jon Tenet*  nese me kujtohet mire emrin na e nxorren nga pogradeci :buzeqeshje: .

Dito.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Odeon, mire ben te jesh skeptik (kam respekt per skeptiket) por pa dashur t'i rris vlerat vetes te them se nese sheh ndonje shkrim timin ne kete forum si historik atehere merre si historik (sigurisht ekziston mundesia te ket bere gabime historiani ne te cilin bazohem, por asnjehere nuk them "kodra mbas bregut" -kryesisht kur behet fjala per histori)! 

Muhamed Aliu mund te ket prej'ardhje shqiptare (lindur ne Kavale te Greqise se sotme nga familje shqiptare, shiko Papirus Britanica) por ishte hero i Egjyptianeve, ndertoi Egjyptin modern dhe besoj se nuk kishte ndergjegje kombetare shqiptare pra nuk ka perse t'i jepet kaq rendesi kombesise se tij nga Historianet. 

Po, mund te jet gabimi im qe e solla temen tek "elita kombetare" se mbase mund te ishte me e pershtatshme te hyj tek "historia boterore"!

Saper Xhorxh Koken-Tenet, ke te drejte nuk eshte nga Pogradeci por nena e tij e ka shtepine akoma ne Qeparo te Himares (tek fshati i gjyshes time), inshallah kur te shkoj perseri ne Qeparo do te nxjerr edhe nje foto nga vila e Teneteve. 

Sidoqofte keto bemat e disa Shqiptareve neper bote vertetojne teorine qe mbeshtes : historine nuk e bejne personat por popujt. Pra bemat e ketyre Shqiptareve jashte nuk i sollen shume gjera Shqiperise, atdheu pa rezultate me shume nga bemat e nje populli te tere. Pra nese ka dicka qe duhet te krenohemi nuk eshte se c'beri hasani ose hyseni por se cfare beri nje popull i tere!

----------

